

Social Network Fatigue and the Missing Web 2.0 Address Book - tiredandempty
http://radar.oreilly.com/2007/02/social-network-fatigue-and-the.html

======
tiredandempty
" Here's what I'm talking about: an address book for my phone that remembers
everyone I call, and everyone who calls me, and syncs with my email, which
remembers every email I send and receive, and an IM client ditto -- and that
uses Google-like heuristics to help me figure out who I want. And then uses
P2P and various trust metrics to help me find people who are not in my
immediate communication orbit.

I mean, how often do you search through your email to find the email address
or phone number of someone you communicate with but just didn't happen to tell
your address book explicitly to remember?

So now start imagining this "real" social network, as expressed by our
communication tools and captured in our personal address book, starting to be
overlaid with everything else we know about ourselves and our contacts --
their photo stream, their blog, etc. Imagine Nat Friedman's dashboard (I wish
that were still progressing) in the sidebar of any communication app,
reminding us of the latest to be known about anyone we're communicating with.

I could go on and on. Add in Seth Goldstein's attention recorder and ideas
from mybloglog, a dash of Microsoft Wallop, and Gordon Bell's mylifebits."
_\--Tim O'Reilly_

~~~
n8agrin
Is there a point in reposting one comment from the article completely out of
context with no added commentary of your own?

~~~
tiredandempty
sorry, error in form is my mistake. but i think the comment is not out of
context. it basically describes what kind of an addressbook can enable our
real social network.

------
Sanguinez
It reminds me that: <http://www.dragonflylodge.org/foaf/dns4people.html>

I think I am gonna work on a side project around that.

------
baguasquirrel
Doesn't Plaxo sort of handle this problem?

